# greyhound tricycle



## modelb (Sep 18, 2012)

*emblem greyhound tricycle*

Has anyone heard of a emblem greyhound tricycle. Probably from the 1930's. I just purchased one and am curious to what I bought.  It was very reasonably priced, " I think"


----------



## ridingtoy (Sep 18, 2012)

Yes, I've heard of that tricycle name. I purchased a copy of the 1937(?) Island Cycle Supply Co. catalog from the CABE via ebay and there's one shown in it. It's also known as a Pierce tricycle as Emblem took over their cycle line of business. I have yet to see a tricycle badged as a Pierce, so not sure if they were made prior to Emblem.

Dave


----------

